# Monster Squad (1987)



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Who rememebers the movie Monster Squad? It was my fav movie growing up, I rememeber my cousin and I renting it every weekend lol such a great movie, its on DVD but who remembers that great movie.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

*I sure do.*

It was (fairly) recently reissued with some great bonus features. Rue Morgue magazine even put it on the cover of their magazine. Creatures by Stan Winston just can't miss. Wolfman's got nards...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i love that movie,i cant find it any where now though


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I got it at walmart 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I remember the tv show. Also the tv show ghostbusters- not related to the movie. Some reporters drive around with an ape investigating ghosts.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

There was 2 ghostbusters. One was called ghostbusters and the other the real ghostbusters. I have the original cartoon cells hanging on my wall with the ape.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Love Monster Squad - was one of me and my kids' favorite movies. I HAVE to find it on DVD. Guess I'll be making a trip to Walmart.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Monster squad is great ,just one of those fun halloween type movies, i watch it quite often. Last year i was lucky enough to get a tour of Scarefactory in Columbus Ohio and i got to see the full size creature statues of the monster squad right from the movie, I got my picture with all of them.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i was at walmart a week ago,cause my mom said she saw it ,but i couldnt find it


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I had to order MonsterSquad on my Netflix...hahaha..."Kick him in the nads!!!" "wolfman has nads?"...hahaha...classic


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Haha..."wolfman's got nards?" I'd completely forgotten that part. I loved that movie as a kid.


----------

